# Badass kayak video



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Saw this on TW's site


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

took him awhile to land it, dont be scared of the bass jjuss yankem in the boat  Them dudes on the tandem are a motley crew hahaha


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Love that camera mount. Captures the action well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Love that camera mount. Captures the action well.


 That's the first thing I thought when I saw it,you cover the action MUCH BETTER with it.. Kinda handsfree mode.... Fishin in a yak,believe I'd use single hook jigs,and stay away from the trebles though...


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you like that one check this out.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Now that would suck a ride like that and then nothing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome videos............


----------



## barnabus (Apr 23, 2010)

awesome video but that music makes the video hard to watch!


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

ARE these guys still going out or do you know who they are.Whoever they are great vid. guy and watch those hooks.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to be dressed for cold, bad idea to be out without PFD's


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

That reel took a long dip in the water, bet it was a pain to clean. Nice view though.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

straps57 said:


> If you like that one check this out.


Turn off the Dam clicker!!!!!!


----------

